# Is being an exercise rider at the track worth it, or too dangerous?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You have to ask yourself, is the enjoyment worth the risk?

Because yes, you're riding very hot, extremely fit young horses that WILL act up. And yes, sometimes that's dangerous. And there's always the risk a horse will trip or injure itself, and fall, and possibly fall on you.

You have to decide, and you're the only one who can, if FOR YOU, the enjoyment is worth it.

I'm a showjumper. Not professionally, but that's my gig. It's what I love, it's what I do. And I know full well that one day, I could be thrown into a fence and end up in a wheelchair. It happened to Superman (Christopher Reeves). Or my horse could stumble on landing and fall on me. Or I could make a mistake, my horse could get its legs tangled in a jump, and again, fall and land on me. One day, I could have a horrible accident. But I love it so much. If I do one day have a horrible accident and die, I'll die smiling. And it's worth it, for me.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Lets face it being around horses is risky business. If you have the passion for it the experience in the saddle and around horses. Then why not. Just know its not a easy career move. And yes TBs on the track are flighty strong and they only know two gears fast and faster lol. Life is about chances. LIVE IT ENJOY IT DONT REGRET IT! good luck.

TRR


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

It is good as a temporary job. But once you get older you have to have a new career plan....

If/when you get married/have children, you will no longer want to risk life and limb.

I'm only 28 and I have arthritis in my knees from riding. I have wrist problems as well. I'm going in next week for an Mri as I have joint pain in both wrists that has not gone away after a year of rest. Not sure if it is arthritis, tendonitis or something else. 

When I was a child I wanted to be an exercise rider. But I have heard stories about drugged horses, people injecting horses or drugging them to keep them running.... etc. Do you really want to ride a drugged horse? I don't.

I got to tour several racing farms as part of my scholarship. The horses were viewed as a business and were expendable. 

There are other ways to enjoy the thrill of a galloping horse without taking huge risks! I probably would not want to exercise racehorses as a career. Especially since they often don't cover your medical expenses and if you get hurt you lose your job. 

I sometimes wonder why some trainers are lucky enough to still be sound enough to train despite old age. Yet there are many others who simply don't. Either physically they don't hold up or they have an accident.

It is much like gambling.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

4horses said:


> There are other ways to enjoy the thrill of a galloping horse without taking huge risks! I probably would not want to exercise racehorses as a career. Especially since they often don't cover your medical expenses and if you get hurt you lose your job.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why some trainers are lucky enough to still be sound enough to train despite old age. Yet there are many others who simply don't. Either physically they don't hold up or they have an accident.
> 
> It is much like gambling.



What??! They don't cover your medical expenses??? But jockeys and exercise riders get hurt all the time?? How do they keep their jobs? And hospital bills can be really expensive to pay. Like you could break your ribs and smash your kidney and have like 10,000 dollars in medical bills. I always thought that the trainers or someone pay if you get hurt. That would mean a huge portion of the jockey's salary from riding would have to be used up just to pay for medical bills. 
So if you break your arm are you saying that your basically out of the job and you won't necessarily be hired again to ride their horses once your healed?


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I just have a few more questions...

Do you have to be extremely fit to be an exercise rider? I'm female, 5'10, and 138 pounds. I'm fit and decently strong, but not like super strong or anything. I can carry two hay bales or two water buckets at a time if I need to, but I can only do like 10 push ups haha. I'm much stronger in my legs than I am in my torso. Is this going to be a problem?
A
nd are the horses at the racetrack usually very strong in their mouth? Is it extremely hard to hold them back?

Also, how hard is it to ride in a racing saddle compared to a regular english saddle? I mean, how do you even stay on when the horse spooks or bucks when your so perched up and forward like that? It seems like you would just fly off if the horse did anything. Is it much more complicated and difficult to stay on when your in a racing saddle?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I work in racing, albeit in a different country. 

The horses are *NOT* drugged all the time. There is strict drug testing in _all_ countries. There are some medical treatments given but no reputable trainer is going to stick somebody on a horse while the horse is drugged - think about this logically for a second - that is a lawsuit waiting to happen. 

Do exercise riders get hurt? Yes. Do they fall? Yes. Do eventers fall and get hurt? yes. If you are capable and able you should not have a problem. I can count on ONE hand the amount of broken bones by our staff in the last 10 years. Take precautions, don't get lazy, do your job right and use your brain. All tips for ANY sport involving horses. 

If you love racing, and I mean LOVE racing not just like it a little bit... I mean follow it, study it, and learn about it - then being a work rider is something to look into. If you only want to do it "just cus" possibly not because you'll be fed up and burnt out in no time. 

As for stud farms looking at this like a business - that's because it IS a business. There are wages and bills to pay. If a horse is slow, or has no desire to do the job we rehome them. Would a riding school keep a horse who isn't safe for their students? Probably not. Would a competitive show jumper keep a horse who isn't physically able to jump? Probably not. 

Please actually research information before giving it out - hearsay from the typical "anti-racing" end of the horse world is normally rubbish.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

"Is it worth the risk"
Only you can answer this. 
An exercise rider is not a glamorous job, and it doesn't pay a ton. But if it's what you're passionate about then go for it! Only you can know whether or not it's worth it for you.

As far as medical expenses... 
I'm sure it's not this way at /all/ places, but I can't imagine being paid under the table is out of the question. If that's the case, then no. You won't have any sort of insurance. Even places that have more legal pay practices may not offer insurance due to the nature of the job--it'd just be too expensive.

And, honey, if you have a crushed kidney your bills will be way higher than 10k  10k will get you one night on an orthopedic or similar floor. That's it haha. --Provided you're in the states, of course.

Ultimately, you just have to decide if it's something you really want to do.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe riders are usually considered "self employed" and so they have to get their own insurance.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Girl, when you're 98 in the nursing home, eating pureed ham, the only thing you're gonna have is your stories. My advice is make a ton of stories!


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

sunshade said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I just have a few more questions...
> 
> Do you have to be extremely fit to be an exercise rider? I'm female, 5'10, and 138 pounds. I'm fit and decently strong, but not like super strong or anything. I can carry two hay bales or two water buckets at a time if I need to, but I can only do like 10 push ups haha. I'm much stronger in my legs than I am in my torso. Is this going to be a problem?
> A
> ...


I know this thread is old, you probably have decided on it before now, but just in case you haven't...

Unfortunately, you would need to maintain weight at 110lbs or lower if you want to be on a racehorse. I personally am just like you, I love riding hot horses and riding at speed, my nominal weight is 125lbs, even I am considered too heavy for a Thoroughbred and I am around 160cm tall (though height does not matter). However, I judge career in even racing ON THE FLAT as too much a risk (STEPPLECHASE is out of the question for me). I cannot naturally maintain weight at 110lbs, when I tried my hardest, I was at 120lbs most. I used to be 145lbs, just so you know. I would have to throw up after I eat if I wanna be reaching 110lbs, but how long can I keep doing that? I wouldn't want to be crippled or paralysed or lose any of my limbs. My dream is endurance riding, but dressage is also ok for me. Western speed games seem plenty fun, but I would have to start learning Western before attempting those. There are some rather "peculiar" activities like tentpegging and horseback archery I wanna try as well. Working with horses on the ground and carriage driving interest me as well. My favourite is hacking though heeheee... Basically, I still haven't made up my mind, that's why I am sticking to assisting with riding lessons and treks for now (with stable management). Sometimes I wonder if I'm really too scatter-brained...

:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Give it a go. If it doesn't suit you, do something else.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You don't have to weigh less than 110 lbs to exercise, though.

My riding weight was 133#. Yes you have to be fit. You also have to show up every time. No days off for illness or sprains. You have to ride in all types of weather. You have to ride all types of horses. You have to handle nice horses, nasty horses, nice people, and nasty people.

It is definitely worth it.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know it's old and all, but I just have to respond. I'm an exercise rider and let me tell you it's tough. Fun, but tough. You need to be fit as these horses can pull so hard you lose feeling in your arms and then you're going for a run. I actually took a course to learn how to be an exercise rider through Olds College because I wanted to fast track learning. Its a risky job and you always have to be really aware of your surroundings because accidents happen all the time and horses get loose on the track not to mention the weaving in and out of traffic when the track is really busy. I love my job a lot though and the risk of injury is worth it when I see a horse I gallop win a race.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

boots said:


> You don't have to weigh less than 110 lbs to exercise, though.
> 
> My riding weight was 133#. Yes you have to be fit. You also have to show up every time. No days off for illness or sprains. You have to ride in all types of weather. You have to ride all types of horses. You have to handle nice horses, nasty horses, nice people, and nasty people.
> 
> It is definitely worth it.


Oh, so does this mean the 110lbs limit is for jockeys and apprentice jockeys only? Thanks for this information, because that's what I heard when enquiring about applications for Working Rider positions in racing yards.

:gallop:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

rideprosperously said:


> Oh, so does this mean the 110lbs limit is for jockeys and apprentice jockeys only? Thanks for this information, because that's what I heard when enquiring about applications for Working Rider positions in racing yards.
> 
> :gallop:


It varies from track to track. Where I am the B track jockeys have to tack 120, but the A track varies from around 115 to 125 depending on the race or if a horse has a handicap on it. The apprentice jockeys have an even smaller weight limit though at 105 - 115
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I will say I wish I had been a bit more daring when I was 18-22. After you graduate college it's time to be all adult and stuff. Enjoy your youth!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, jockeys and want-to-be jockeys had to keep their weight down. 

Exercise riders had to be fit, follow directions, and be dependable. 

Largest exercise rider I knew weighed almost 160#. But he was so good, I think the horses barely felt him.

Me, being heavier for a female, though still scrawny, got to ride some of the more forward horses. Or ones that were known to rush and/or bolt. At the time I flattered myself that it was my great skill that got me on these horses (with a few extra dollars in my pocket). I eventually accepted that I had the weight and strength to slow them down compared to other women.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Old thread, but Larry Jones is 180+ lbs and exercises each of his own horses at least once a week. Including a Horse of the Year 

Larry on Havre de Grace, 2011 HOTY: http://i.usatoday.net/sports/_photo...e-named-horse-of-the-year-O1RKDHU-x-large.jpg

And on I'm A Chatterbox, who finished third in this year's KY Oak's: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0e/c6/40/0ec640de6b8a15592ace5efe74b56e12.jpg


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*grew up at Belmont Raceway*

I still keep my id tags even though its been 30 years I rode last race. 
I rode for Johnny Campo and exercised for everone till I was breezing for one stable. 
You have to be less than 120 lbs and steel core, muscles that fire fast and zen mind. 
You must also be able to be bonded. 
I started out when I was 14 hotwalking and watching and learning. 
Tb are bonkers and will bite your shoulders off if you are not sharp. Trotters are much nicer. My dad was a trotter man.

Keep away from creeps, find some friendly people like grooms, and talk. These jobs are not given out, you need tobe wellknown and wanted. 

Belmont covered my insurance and trainers maintain high premiums on 
everything including the humans around the horses. Farmers insurance company might still cover riders but I dont know anymore. 

Its a job for people who like risk and fast pace. police, firefighters, medics, er dept.....


----------

